# Strip clubs are weird



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I guess this wasn't really a strip club since the girls weren't allowed to be naked (close enough, though), but I was kind of forced to go into one. Not forced, but it was either go in or awkardly sit in the car for 15 minutes or more. Pretty odd. The girls come up to you and talk to you in a sexual manner, trying to get you to give them dollars. I thought it was kind of funny but sad. The one girl that was trying to get my attention at one point looked maybe 19-20, maybe in college. I thought about how she ended up doing this and what else she does with her life. It must get old trying to get the attention of sad dudes for dollar bills, but I guess it pays... or not. The whole environment is so pathetic, and this place in particular would probably be considered run down compared to others. I understand it all completely, though, considering gender roles, wage-slavery, paying rent and sexuality in our society. It all makes sense and it's fascinating and disturbing. I don't know if I could ever enjoy myself in a place like this, although I did think the bartender was hot, especially when she half flashed her boobs at me. I'm moving closer to scumbag status now. I also think about how if I had taken different steps in life, like actually ever getting what would be considered a real job and making friends with regular working class guys, I might be a totally different kind of person now that frequents this kind of place. I see the guys sitting at the bar, drinking a Bud Lite, and I see what could have been me.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I went to a strip club one time and it was an awkward experience, partially because of SA, but also because I was unemployed and broke. And in a place like that, it's as if you're expected to throw around $10 bills constantly. The girls get rude rather quickly when you turn down their offer for a dance.

I haven't been back to one since and don't feel I'm missing anything really.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I worked in a strip club for about a month as a bouncer. They were half fun when going to for entertainment. They are no fun at all when you are going to work. The worse part for me was all the smoke. I was ill from the time I walked in to the time I left.

The only reason I worked there was because I was in college and my wife just had to quit her job to go on maternity leave so I had to find work quick. Unfortunately, it was minimum wage and I worked about 20 hrs a week so my paychecks were usually less than $100 so it didn't help out much. I'm glad I found a better job after a few weeks.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, strip clubs are sleazy. I mean what do you expect? It can be fun depending on the circumstances and the club. You don't have to give them money, you can watch free tits and drink beer. But that's kind of the point, strippers are out there hustling you for money. It's their job. You have to do what you have to do, I'm not going to look down at a stripper who think it's demeaning. Maybe the woman likes to flaunt her body. Nothing wrong with that if that what she likes. 

I don't know what you have against people that work though. That seems to be a common theme with your posts. Like that people that submit to this 40-hour work week are cubicle drones, slaves of the system and because you don't have a "real job" you claim some higher moral ground that you don't submit to these temptations of society. I don't get it. Everyone has to make a living, whether through convention or through their own recognizance. It seems like you struggle with acceptance with yourself, something we all battle here, which is I think why this theme keeps recurring in your posts. You don't have to be someone you aren't, you only allow society to put that pressure to make you someone you aren't. Were all unique and the people who'd you want to be around anyway, would accept you for who you are no matter what you do or they do as a living.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

That's the point though, make a living for what? Are you working to live, or living to work?

If people are working just to exist, they're no different from viruses. There's no reason to give people respect beyond might makes right which gives people the value of random metabolic objects.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, you have to work if you want to live. You could question yourself about the purpose of work, but that what it all comes to, survival. It's simply that work that we had do to survive has become automated, which in turn, allows other to indulge in the intricacies of life. 

But if you don't work, you end up on the street, dying like a dog. It's the sick truth of society. It might not be this ideal vision of the world, but it is what it is. No matter what ideals you hold, it takes much more than one to change the world. You only can change what surrounds you.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

joldges said:


> as for the "what could have been me" comment, are you saying you feel that's what you should be? it's a little vague.


No, sorry. I meant if I had continued to hang around a certain type of crowd, I may have ended up at this kind of place, going because my friends do and I have nothing else to do. Then I would be on this message board complaining about it all of the time. So, I guess what I'm saying is that I'm happy that things aren't like that for me anymore, and my trip to the go-go bar wasn't necessarily unpleasant, just awkward but interesting.

As far as work goes, I don't have anything against people that work, but what you said is sort of along the lines of something my girlfriend said recently. I simply stated that more people should quit their jobs and not put up with abuse. She went on with how it's impossible because everybody has to pay bills and rent. I know all of this that and I think it was taken too seriously. I only wish the masses could "rise up" or something, but I know they won't. I just see the connection between how I have been treated in the past, the questions I get about what I'm doing with my life (as in suspicious), and how people view those on welfare, those who are "underemployed", and also those on unemployment for a long period of time. If I seem to claim a moral high ground or to be harsh, it's only from observing people's attitudes for so long, but I know I take it all a bit too seriously. It's a sensitive area, though. Americans seem to be really into this work ethic and making proving yourself thing.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Yeah, you have to work if you want to live. You could question yourself about the purpose of work, but that what it all comes to, survival. It's simply that work that we had do to survive has become automated, which in turn, allows other to indulge in the intricacies of life.
> 
> But if you don't work, you end up on the street, dying like a dog. It's the sick truth of society. It might not be this ideal vision of the world, but it is what it is. No matter what ideals you hold, it takes much more than one to change the world. You only can change what surrounds you.


Then where's the morality?

I mean maybe life is brutish and short, but there still wouldn't be any ground to claim morality for people who survive this way. There isn't any difference between working for a living this way and being a dog.

Automation seems to be a cop out too. There's no obligation to hold inventive talents back just because someone else depends upon an inefficiency gap for respect. That would require consumers to be vulnerable to living in an undignified manner which is counterintuitive to respect.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Strip clubs are weird. What is even weirder is finding satisfaction from a woman you no nothing about stripping in front of you for money. If you ask me, not only is it a tease but it also pretend and fake and makes me feel like a chump to have to pay a business off just so I can get teased. It is almost like an expensive fetish when you think about it. I'd go first to play pool or drink beer before an interest in getting teased all night. Heck, at least with a hooker you can get laid...lol... which i haven't done


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

BeNice said:


> No, sorry. I meant if I had continued to hang around a certain type of crowd, I may have ended up at this kind of place, going because my friends do and I have nothing else to do. Then I would be on this message board complaining about it all of the time. So, I guess what I'm saying is that I'm happy that things aren't like that for me anymore, and my trip to the go-go bar wasn't necessarily unpleasant, just awkward but interesting.
> 
> As far as work goes, I don't have anything against people that work, but what you said is sort of along the lines of something my girlfriend said recently. I simply stated that more people should quit their jobs and not put up with abuse. She went on with how it's impossible because everybody has to pay bills and rent. I know all of this that and I think it was taken too seriously. I only wish the masses could "rise up" or something, but I know they won't. I just see the connection between how I have been treated in the past, the questions I get about what I'm doing with my life (as in suspicious), and how people view those on welfare, those who are "underemployed", and also those on unemployment for a long period of time. If I seem to claim a moral high ground or to be harsh, it's only from observing people's attitudes for so long, but I know I take it all a bit too seriously. It's a sensitive area, though. Americans seem to be really into this work ethic and making proving yourself thing.


 It seems a bit hypocritical if your talking about welfare. People's welfare checks are a result of people working hard in "normal jobs". Therefore, they are nothing but the product of people who work those so called "drone jobs".


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

BeNice said:


> looked maybe 19-20, maybe in college.


The last time I went to a gentlemens' club there were 5 girls working the early evening shift & 3 of them were majoring in early childhood education at Cardinal Stritch University(http://www.stritch.edu/ech/). That's 60%!


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

A lot of the ones in NJ are 'bikini bars', because its against the law here to have nudity while serving alcohol. I have gone to these places almost as a social experiment. Practice having conversation, talk to beautiful women without shying away or stammering like i usually do... etc. I've actually think its helped improve my confidence a bit. While some dancers its strictly about the money, I've already met a few who really dont mind sitting down with me to just chitchat without busting my wallet. For me, its been positive experience so far and its an easy means to get out of the house on weeknights.

Don't be too quick to judge, you'd be surprised!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've been to one strip club, and had no money for alcohol or boobies. A nude blonde woman did pinch my boobs though, and I responded with an "Oww! ...Um...Thank you!" Then she told me to "wake the **** up, there's a completely nude woman in front of you." I responded with, "Oww! ...Um...Thank you!"


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

That's an interesting and thoughtful post, BeNice.


----------



## pumapunku (Oct 29, 2010)

if i remember correctly brothels started back when guys where recruited to work on massive work developments like in the making of the hoover dam, for example. i guess they stayed after that.... i've never been in one myself but i can picture how in might be inside due to the mass media. 

i once worked as a security guard for a dirty club (not a trip club) in my early 20's. after a few days i just had to quick for many reasons... one being that i had to pat down people who would enter the joint... from that limited experience, i can say that there are a lot of crazy people out there. and the females that worked there were very... how to put it.... they seemed like a new breed of females to me. 

i guess you are a product of the environment. if i was to have been raised in a brothel, i would probably would see that as normal. i wasn't raised in one or around them, so to me, that is not what i would enjoy to do on a friday night. 

but i guess one could go to one to make conversation with the ladies for practice, but i somehow see that as playing with fire. which reminds me of a guy i knew who got taken advantage of, and i don't mean sexually... monetary. and than there's the song "i'm in love with a stripper"... too risky for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BeNice, you are becoming cultured. Run ins with the police, getting mugged, and now peeler bars. :lol
Honestly, I think if you had had a job and a decent life, you would not be at the peeler bar.

Mistiy Raiyne, Kandee Apple, and Cynnamin Toast will just have to make their money off someone else.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Mistiy Raiyne, Kandee Apple, and Cynnamin Toast will just have to make their money off someone else.


lol *snort*


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Honestly, I think if you had had a job and a decent life, you would not be at the peeler bar.


I was on my way back from band practice. My friend is a filmmaker and stopped by to try and get paid by the owner of the strip club who he is running a Facebook page for. It's not like I would go out of my way to go to a place like this.

Also, I have a job and decent savings.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Daktoria said:


> Then where's the morality?
> 
> I mean maybe life is brutish and short, but there still wouldn't be any ground to claim morality for people who survive this way. There isn't any difference between working for a living this way and being a dog.
> 
> Automation seems to be a cop out too. There's no obligation to hold inventive talents back just because someone else depends upon an inefficiency gap for respect. That would require consumers to be vulnerable to living in an undignified manner which is counterintuitive to respect.


Perhaps, but I don't have a rich uncle to bail me out. And you say "maybe" life is brutish and short. It is brutish and short, something I was close to losing at one point. I feel the weight of this greater than you as I have necessities I depend on, like health insurance. When I was your age, I was lying there, on a hospital bed, wondering if I was going to die. The world is all about survival dude, if you let yourself slip, it simply has severe consequences on yourself. So if I'm a dog in your eyes, so be it.

You have to do what you have to do, given your talents. Because after the 8 hours they own you, you do what the hell you want to do. If you want to look at naked chicks, then I say more power to you, you earned it. If a woman wants to make money just flaunting her body, more power to them. I'm a believer anyone can do what the hell they want without causing harm to others because life of that short and a lot of people don't realize it. So if you want to be a slave-wager and have life be simple, more power. If you want to work for yourself, more power to you. If you want to live in a monestary, more power to you. Life is full of possibilities and you don't have to listen to what is the norm. There's nothing normal about life.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

What's weird is driving by the neighborhood topless joint every day to school and Sundays to Church...ahh...growing up in Vegas, baby!


----------



## Forza Italia (Oct 30, 2009)

BeNice said:


> I guess this wasn't really a strip club since the girls weren't allowed to be naked (close enough, though), but I was kind of forced to go into one. Not forced, but it was either go in or awkardly sit in the car for 15 minutes or more. Pretty odd. The girls come up to you and talk to you in a sexual manner, trying to get you to give them dollars. I thought it was kind of funny but sad. The one girl that was trying to get my attention at one point looked maybe 19-20, maybe in college. I thought about how she ended up doing this and what else she does with her life. It must get old trying to get the attention of sad dudes for dollar bills, but I guess it pays... or not. The whole environment is so pathetic, and this place in particular would probably be considered run down compared to others. I understand it all completely, though, considering gender roles, wage-slavery, paying rent and sexuality in our society. It all makes sense and it's fascinating and disturbing. I don't know if I could ever enjoy myself in a place like this, although I did think the bartender was hot, especially when she half flashed her boobs at me. I'm moving closer to scumbag status now. I also think about how if I had taken different steps in life, like actually ever getting what would be considered a real job and making friends with regular working class guys, I might be a totally different kind of person now that frequents this kind of place. I see the guys sitting at the bar, drinking a Bud Lite, and I see what could have been me.


You americans are so prudish


----------



## pumapunku (Oct 29, 2010)

> I like strip clubs only time i can see a live naked woman dance for me


yeah but you cannot touch lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've never understood the point. To go and get turned on by some girl that you can't even have sex with? *scratches head* I guess if they were good dancers and did some cool tricks it would be fun to watch.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I've never understood the point. To go and get turned on by some girl that you can't even have sex with?


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

the strip clubs around here need better looking women. sitting there watching some ugly ***** dance and get naked for some even uglier men isnt all that exciting.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Strip clubs are horrible seedy places.

I always feel weird when someone places a fifty in my pants.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I've never understood the point. To go and get turned on by some girl that you can't even have sex with? *scratches head* I guess if they were good dancers and did some cool tricks it would be fun to watch.


Yeah, that's the way I look at it, too. It's like, you sit there for an hour or two, fork out a bunch of cash, and then what? leave, with Polkaroo in your pocket? I don't remember it being that great.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Yeah, that's the way I look at it, too. It's like, you sit there for an hour or two, fork out a bunch of cash, and then what? leave, with Polkaroo in your pocket? I don't remember it being that great.


Dont remember you protesting when you slipped that twenty into my under-garments on Friday night.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

That was _you_? :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> That was _you_? :afr


Maybe. I dont do refunds before you ask. :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I guess if they were good dancers and did some cool tricks it would be fun to watch.


lol...like if they were doing cartwheels or something? Just trying to think of some cool tricks they could do...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Forza Italia said:


> You americans are so prudish


This is what I have to put up with all the time over here. I thought we were making progress with the Internet, but not so much anymore...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I've never understood the point. To go and get turned on by some girl that you can't even have sex with? *scratches head* I guess if they were good dancers and did some cool tricks it would be fun to watch.


Maybe it is to appreciate the beauty of the nude female body? Maybe it is to see 20 or 30 different girls naked and not uptight about nudity? Maybe it is a place where the 'rules' of social interaction are simple enough for a guy to understand. No drama, no rejection, no expectations.

I haven't been to one in quite some time, but they aren't all that bad. It's just people's attitude towards nudity, being judged by others, and judging the dancers negatively that's the problem.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

How strip clubs came to be:

A bunch of "classy" businessman are having a poker night. One of the guys brings up how hot some girl is to prove his manliness. The rest of them soon join in and start talking about women to show off how manly they are aswell. Eventually one of them says "you know what would be great? If we could drink and shoot the **** while watching some girls get naked and dance." They all knew it was a stupid idea but being that they didn't want to look like pussies they all agreed. After a couple of weeks they opened up their own gentlemen's club and realized they could make good money off of it because there are tons of men who feel they have to prove how manly they are to their friends... Oh yeah and and some lonely guys (this was before porn and internet ofcourse).

That's how I believe it got started.  Strip clubs are indeed weird I don't get them. I prefer the zoo.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Classified said:


> Maybe it is to appreciate the beauty of the nude female body? Maybe it is to see 20 or 30 different girls naked and not uptight about nudity? Maybe it is a place where the 'rules' of social interaction are simple enough for a guy to understand. No drama, no rejection, no expectations.


That does make sense. I guess it's because I've never really felt comfortable in bar like settings that I was never able to just relax and enjoy it for what it is. Entertainment.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Classified said:


> This is what I have to put up with all the time over here. I thought we were making progress with the Internet, but not so much anymore...


How do you mean?

****ty girls stripping off and wriggling about like idiots isnt "progress".

If you want to "progress" then you should try looking at other societies where this practice is frowned upon. That would be "progress".


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

huh said:


> lol...like if they were doing cartwheels or something? Just trying to think of some cool tricks they could do...


Perhaps something involving a pole?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Classified said:


> Maybe it is to appreciate the beauty of the nude female body? Maybe it is to see 20 or 30 different girls naked and not uptight about nudity? Maybe it is a place where the 'rules' of social interaction are simple enough for a guy to understand. No drama, no rejection, no expectations.
> 
> I haven't been to one in quite some time, but they aren't all that bad. It's just people's attitude towards nudity, being judged by others, and judging the dancers negatively that's the problem.


*sigh* Why can't someone be totally cool and comfortable with nudity but not understand the appeal of strip clubs? You are implying that if someone doesn't like them nor see the appeal that it is definitely because they are uptight about nudity, even though there are many other aspects of strip clubs that someone might dislike.
Or by your phrasing of your sentence it could almost imply that girls who chose not to be nude around others are uptight about nudity.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> Perhaps something involving a pole?


Magic tricks, obviously! It would be pretty impressive to see how someone hides a card when they are completely nude....

Anyway, there is a breakfast place in Montreal where the waitresses are almost completely nude but from what I've heard it's really crappy and pretty empty most of the time. Apparently being served by a naked woman in the morning isn't good enough to put up with the crummy food and coffee. (I wasn't sure if I should post the review for it so if anyone wants to read about it Google _Les Princesses Serveuse super Sexy XXX (Topless Breakfast)_.)


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

huh said:


> lol...like if they were doing cartwheels or something? Just trying to think of some cool tricks they could do...


On the pole!!! Some of the stuff they do is pretty hardcore. LOL


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> Magic tricks, obviously! It would be pretty impressive to see how someone hides a card when they are completely nude....


I have a few ideas now that my mind is on strippers doing magic tricks thank you very much.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

id like to go to a strip club, maybe get my first female to touch me.. im 18 and never been touched really by another girl. I got one hug by a girl who was very attractive on my graduation from highschool, thats it. She only liked me because im really nice at school i think.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been a strip club ever. I'd be too uncomfortable to go.

As for strippers, can you imagine any other job that offers such exceptionally high pay for an 18-year-old woman who is highly attractive and really knows how to dance with a brass pole?

Some (perhaps many) would view such work as degrading, but how is showing off their really great body for vastly more than they could earn at any other legal job degrading?

Go to a beach and see guys with hairy backs and man boobs showing off much of their body for free. You almost feel like paying them to put on a shirt & long pants!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

im curious..how does the process work? if i were to drive alone to a club in the middle of the day, what would happen when i walk in? What would the girls do to me?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

King Moonracer said:


> im curious..how does the process work? if i were to drive alone to a club in the middle of the day, what would happen when i walk in? What would the girls do to me?


One of the girls (Not dancing at the time) would ask you to buy her a drink. If you do you would find that it might cost $5-$10 and is nothing more than a coke or a "champagne cocktail" (ginger ale and orange juice). She would then make some small talk and ask you to buy another. For a fee she may do a lap dance for you.

Strip clubs are designed to separate you from your money by suggesting sex but never quite carrying through on something that they didn't quite promised. Actual sex acts would be illegal as they would be considered prostitution.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

King Moonracer said:


> im curious..how does the process work? if i were to drive alone to a club in the middle of the day, what would happen when i walk in? What would the girls do to me?


I don't know if you would find all that many younger girls (18+ of course) working midday :lol. They would do nights - more money opportunity. :lol.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I was in Ibiza and my mate was ill from smoking the wacky backy, so I went to a strip club because I was feeling cheezed off sitting in the apartment because he made himself sick. No word of a lie, in walks Dane Bowers.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

They are a waste of money in my opinion. I've gone to a few when I was younger. I guess it's the next step up from seeing naked women on TV or online when you see them in person. 

Still lame when you can't have sex with them...


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

i went to my first one when i turned 21 it wasnt bad but i was so worried that people where watching me. but this just aint my thing


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Full of Empty said:


> They are a waste of money in my opinion. I've gone to a few when I was younger. I guess it's the next step up from seeing naked women on TV or online when you see them in person.
> 
> Still lame when you can't have sex with them...


****Graphic description removed ****


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting...I'm sure there are more places like that.

The ones I went to were popular or "safe" rather than shady. One time my buddies and I got kicked out of a strip bar because one of my drunk buddy accidentally touch a stripper. 

I'm too much of a chicken to go to one that you described.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

It wasn't like it wasn't in a safe area, it was just a lower tier establishment, like a dive. I don't know how the heck they stayed open, my friend told me when he took a bottle, his stripper was smoking a blunt while they were doing it. They didn't give a damn about the law at all and I love it. 

Yeah, some strip bars are lame like that. Like in my state and DC no touching, no lap dances. It's not worth going to. And after my experience, I don't think any ordinary strip club would do lol!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*If you wish to continue discussing this subject, keep it clean.*


----------

